# Norco Ryde 24 - Affordable dirt jumper for kids!



## SactoGeoff (Aug 11, 2017)

Just a PSA mostly. I've been searching forever to find a more affordable dirt jumper for my twins. Seems makers will run them for a year then stop. I came across the Norco Ryde 24 today. It looks promising.

https://www.norco.com/bikes/mountain/dirt-street/ryde/ryde-24/


----------



## dc40 (Oct 4, 2013)

that is probably is going to be cheapest vs. used.

DJ specific kid, but at the higher end $$$
Spawn Cycles - Kotori
Morpheus - Vimana
NS Bikes - Clash Jr.
Lil Shredder 

My recommendation, purchase dirt jump bmx... cheaper and learning on 20" is better for jumping and faster progression, IMO.


----------



## SactoGeoff (Aug 11, 2017)

I'm aware of all of those. The NS Clash Jr is the cheapest you listed at roughly $900? The rest of those listed are at least a grand or two. Another choice over a grand is the Slater DJ bike.

My point was - here's an "affordable" option.

A 20" BMX bike would actually be too big for my kids (and most kids under 10). They would need an 18" if we were to include skate park stuff.

A DJ specific bike would open up a lot of possibilities within a bike park (pump track with jumps and jump lines) or general screwing around. Those small 16-18-20" wheels just don't roll as well on a dirt surface. I agree, BMX bikes are perfect for screwing around in the driveway or at a skate park or just learning to wheelie or bunny hop.


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

Cool dirt jumper at a nice price. I wonder if these are decent quality? I'd like to get a DJ 26" bike size larger (I'm tall). What do you guys think of the specs?

For kids, I kind of prefer the cost and size of the freestyle BMX. The DJ is nice but my kids spawn bike is halfway to a DJ and does the job when needed. 

For 500$ I might be tempted to spend a little more and get the Kotari. Aren't they around 700$? Seems like they are on sale. Underrated nice bike there that is under a grand. Watching Goldstone ride that Kotari is pure art.


----------



## dc40 (Oct 4, 2013)

SactoGeoff said:


> I'm aware of all of those. The NS Clash Jr is the cheapest you listed at roughly $900? The rest of those listed are at least a grand or two. Another choice over a grand is the Slater DJ bike.
> 
> My point was - here's an "affordable" option.
> 
> ...


I have done a lot of searches on kids MTB DJ... as I stated "that is probably is going to be cheapest or used as another option"

most mtb forks starts at $500+, especially air which you want for kids.. so you are not going to find anything cheaper than what you listed. There are some DJ 24" bikes w/ rigid forks, but they are designed for adults (ie dartmoor 24 player, NS bike Capital, etc) but are still above your price range.

If your kid is riding a MTB 24" for DJ, then 20" BMX Dirt Jumper (w/ 18-19" top tube) fine (i am not talk about general bmx or race bmx, different geo than DJ BMX). It would be fine at a pump track or trails... as most trails/sets are built by 20" riders anyways.

If you are looking to take your kid to a bike park with lift access, recommend F/S even with the flow trails.


----------



## SactoGeoff (Aug 11, 2017)

I'm a little foggy on what you mean by "20" BMX Dirt Jumper" - can you share a link or a brand/model? Do you mean a "freestyle BMX"? That's what I was referencing. Not a BMX race bike. But hey if I can learn something new, I'm all ears! Thanks!


----------



## RMCDan (Feb 28, 2008)

SactoGeoff said:


> I'm a little foggy on what you mean by "20" BMX Dirt Jumper" - can you share a link or a brand/model? Do you mean a "freestyle BMX"? That's what I was referencing. Not a BMX race bike. But hey if I can learn something new, I'm all ears! Thanks!


Maybe he means something like the Kotori 20 or Flow?


----------



## dc40 (Oct 4, 2013)

when looking at bmx they usually fall into three categories:

1. race
2. general bmx
3. Freestyle bikes = street, park, or dirt

Usually street, park, and dirt can be used for any three of disciplines with the add of pegs, change of tires, etc.. The geo's are MINOR in difference and more of rider preference. A street/park bike usually have steeper HA for easier nose manuals. Dirt usually have longer chain stays and somewhat slacker HA for stability on trails/large sets. Some of the street bikes will see oval tubing to help minimizing dents to the frame when grinding. These are just a few minor things. Again, they are capable/interchangeable of having one freestyle bike to do park, dirt, or street.

For MTB DJ you will see street and dirt for the two categories. Street again have steeper HA, for foot stomps, higher bb, and are always made out of chromoly or steel.

Here two example one dirt and one street geo:

Dirt Geo has slacker HA, longer chain stay and lower bb:

https://fitbikeco.com/shop/frames/hartbreaker-frame/
Sizes: 21″, 21.125″, 21.25″, 21.5″
Rear end length: 13.8″-14.5″
Head tube angle: 74.5°
Seat tube angle: 71°
BB height: 11.35″
Gyro tabs: none

Street bmx:

https://fitbikeco.com/shop/frames/savage-frame/
Sizes: 20.75″, 21″
Rear end length: 13.275″-13.625″
Head tube angle: 75.5°
Seat tube angle: 71°
BB height: 11.8″
Gyro tabs: Thread-On angled 5°


----------



## 53sled (Mar 11, 2016)

170mm cranks for a "kids" bike. That is a crank for 5'6" guys. Why can't bike companies understand crank length less than 170mm exists?


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

Well our closest DJ's are ....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TcLoPU8OgOg#action=share

I'm thinking the Ryde would be ideal ???


----------

